# What's the pressure washer that everyone wants?



## Coxyboy123

So, I'm currently using a small karcher (don't know exact model), but I don't like it. It wants to fall over all the time and the replacement nozzle I had to buy for it is already a problem to adjust. It also doesn't feel very powerful and I'm sure there must be a washer out there that is the choice of the car wash enthusiast. 

Are the kranzle washers any good? I stumbled across them on one of the popular detailing shops websites.


----------



## Kimo

Yup

Kranzle are beasts


----------



## AllenF

The one everyone wants is the one that magicly cleans and decontaminates the car in one go then click a switch and it tried it too.
Unfourtunatly such a machine doesn't exist so you go with a kranzle.
The flow rate is more important than the max pressure rating


----------



## cossiecol

Moved to correct section


----------



## steelghost

If I had an unlimited budget I'd have bought one of these - 11 litres a minute at 140 bar!. But I didn't, so I bought one of these (K7/122).

Still kicks the  out of a lot of machines, and I know I can get parts and technical support if it goes wrong, rather than having to junk the whole thing.

And to answer the OP's question, yes, Kranzle are the business. You can run them dry for five minutes without any risk of damage. You're *meant* to run them dry for 20 seconds when you're finished using them to make sure the pump head doesn't freeze. Even their "family" (ie domestic spec) machines are better, in some respects, spec'd and engineered than mid-range and even "pro" models from some other manufacturers.

Their motto is "better perfect, than cheap", and they aren't  kidding (of course, they aren't cheap, but in the longer term, probably a better deal than a string of "disposable" PWs.....)

(No, I'm not on commission, just seriously impressed with my little K7 :thumb


----------



## .Griff.

Budget - Nilfisk
Investment - Kranzle


----------



## Soul boy 68

If I could afford one it would be a hot pressure washer, at over £500 it's a little off the radar at the moment.


----------



## Cuffy

.Griff. said:


> Budget - Nilfisk
> Investment - Kranzle


Couldn't agree more, even the lower range Nilfisk are well made and plenty good enough for weekly washes.


----------



## Paul7189

steelghost said:


> If I had an unlimited budget I'd have bought one of these - 11 litres a minute at 140 bar!. But I didn't, so I bought one of these (K7/122).
> 
> Still kicks the  out of a lot of machines, and I know I can get parts and technical support if it goes wrong, rather than having to junk the whole thing.
> 
> And to answer the OP's question, yes, Kranzle are the business. You can run them dry for five minutes without any risk of damage. You're *meant* to run them dry for 20 seconds when you're finished using them to make sure the pump head doesn't freeze. Even their "family" (ie domestic spec) machines are better, in some respects, spec'd and engineered than mid-range and even "pro" models from some other manufacturers.
> 
> Their motto is "better perfect, than cheap", and they aren't  kidding (of course, they aren't cheap, but in the longer term, probably a better deal than a string of "disposable" PWs.....)
> 
> (No, I'm not on commission, just seriously impressed with my little K7 :thumb


At 385 euros (£283) for the K7 its cheaper to drive to Germany and back and buy one instead of paying £460 in the uk. I have a friend who visits Germany quite regularly. I smell a business opportunity here! It works out at £587 for the 2160!


----------



## Bero

The ultimate would be a diesel power hot pressure washer. But if you don't have the space/money/inclination/appetite for maintenance then a Kranzle are the business, I've had mine for a few years now.

If you look in the "ask Kranzle" thread in some cases you see they still support and sell parts for 20 year old machines! Good luck getting parts from the manufacturer of a domestic washer 20 minutes old! They're made for the commercial marked and should outlive you with domestic use!

Having said that my previous karcher lasted for years and was only £100......so it has a long way to go before being better value for money.


----------



## steelghost

Paul7189 said:


> At 385 euros (£283) for the K7 its cheaper to drive to Germany and back and buy one instead of paying £460 in the uk. I have a friend who visits Germany quite regularly. I smell a business opportunity here! It works out at £587 for the 2160!


This is exactly what I thought when I bought mine from there - it's cheaper than even the best deal I could find on a second hand one in the UK. Even if I have to pay to get it shipped back to Germany for a warranty fix in the first year, I'm still quids in (and the odds of that seem slim).

The best deal for the home user has to be one of these which gets you a trolley chassis, proper ceramic dirtkiller nozzle, quick release hose and lance fitments, pretty tasty performance and all for about £250. Some doubt over whether it would run from a water butt though, otherwise I've have got one instead of my K7.


----------



## suspal

Like I have said in the past I'd rather pay a little more and keep someone in a job in our own country,deals can always be negociated.


----------



## Mr K

Nilfisk Centennial, cheap and does the job that I suspect it wants you to do.


----------



## suspal

Horses for courses really if it's within your affordability and practicality then of course you'll want to buy otherwise as the old saying goes "cut your cloth".


----------



## Paul7189

suspal said:


> Like I have said in the past I'd rather pay a little more and keep someone in a job in our own country,deals can always be negociated.


I would rather save £180 myself. Its not a little more its nearly 70% more in the uk.


----------



## suspal

Paul7189 said:


> I would rather save £180 myself. Its not a little more its nearly 70% more in the uk.


like i said "negotiate" (key word) and see what happens i did and guess what i did get a deal.


----------



## chewy_

suspal said:


> You mean you ain't got one you slack tart.


.lol.


----------



## M4TT17

.Griff. said:


> Budget - Nilfisk


Don't want to tempt fate, but my cheap Nilfisk is 3 years old and still going strong! Does all I need it to do and is nice and compact. Just got a longer hose for it, but haven't tried it out yet (the standard hose is about 5m and a bit of a pain to drag the washer round the car to get to all sides). Great bit of kit for what I paid for it!


----------



## M4TT17

Soul boy 68 said:


> If I could afford one it would be a hot pressure washer, at over £500 it's a little off the radar at the moment.


Would love a hot pressure washer, but as stated, quite a lot of ££


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

happy with my nilfisk c130  was going to get a c110 or a k2 but was advised against it on here as they have a crap motor apparently and the c130 is the cheapest with the metal induction motor, something like that, anyways pleased i found that out so my pw should last a good few years


----------



## .Griff.

M4TT17 said:


> Don't want to tempt fate, but my cheap Nilfisk is 3 years old and still going strong! Does all I need it to do and is nice and compact. Just got a longer hose for it, but haven't tried it out yet (the standard hose is about 5m and a bit of a pain to drag the washer round the car to get to all sides). Great bit of kit for what I paid for it!


Completely agree that they're great.

Just to reiterate what I meant in my other post. If you're budget then Nilfisk is probably your best bet (as opposed to generic DIY store brands) and if you want an investment for the future then as we all know Kranzle take some beating.


----------



## Coxyboy123

suspal said:


> like i said "negotiate" (key word) and see what happens i did and guess what i did get a deal.


So who did you negotiate with? And what deal did you get?

If it was better than shopping abroad could you share so people here could benefit?

Thanks.


----------



## Coxyboy123

cossiecol said:


> Moved to correct section


Apologies for that my old pal! I should have known better! :wall:


----------



## chrisc

German kranzle shipped to uk swap plug job done.
Faultless in last two year why pay more in uk and if you got that good of a deal suspal please share.


----------



## Paul7189

Im thinking of maybe doing a bulk order, renting a van and going to pick up a few from the factory if people are interested. Will be later in the year but ill speak to them directly to see if I can get them with the uk plug as standard and maybe a bulk discount.


----------



## steelghost

*(thread diversion)*

I've given the price differential some considerable thought - trying to work out what's going on.


Doesn't seem to be currency, at least not with the €/£ as it has been for the last few months
VAT is actually slightly higher in Germany
Transport costs are similar in both countries
Attaching a different plug is not going to account for that amount of cost
There's no other differences between the UK and "continental" models that I'm aware of (happy to be corrected on this point)
So in the absence of any of the usual suspects, I can think of a few other possible reasons:

1. Kranzle GmBH will only sell to the UK importer at a higher price than they sell to German retailers (seems unlikely to be as much as all that though!)
2. The margin the UK importer is making before selling on to their dealers
3. The UK dealer network selling margin

or some combination of the above.

(I should mention that as far as I know, Kranzle do not have a UK subsidiary, as I understand it Kranzle UK is the name of the sole importer who buys direct from the mfr).

If German retailers buy direct from Kranzle (rather than via a distributor) then there is a middleman who is cut out of the chain over there, which might account for some of the difference - but do Kranzle sell direct all over Europe (ie they are their own distributor)? - this I don't know.

Now if a DW'er has managed to negotiate a discount from a retailer that is anywhere close to the difference in price between UK and DE pricing, it suggests the margins for the UK seller are a bit high compared to the German retailer. On the other hand if the discount was smaller, it may be that the UK retailer has a higher "buy" price to begin with, possibly due to the overheads mentioned above.

As a general rule I prefer to support British business where I can, and will spend more than I have to to do this. But there are limits to that, and when the prices are so different and without obvious reason other than what amounts to an inefficient supply chain (since I can import one myself from a German retailer for less than what I'd expect the typical "buy" price for a UK retailer to be) - I'm not prepared to prop that up. I'm not cleaning cars for a living, and I quite understand that if the machine goes wrong, I either have to pay for the repair myself, or send it back to the supplying retailer for them to sort it out.

Most of what I've written is my own (slightly informed) conjecture with a few points gleaned from the "Ask Kranzle" thread in their subforum. Clearly there's every possibility that other things are going on in the background that influence the matter; in the end you have to weigh up the benefits and risks yourself.
*
(end thread diversion)*


----------



## Coxyboy123

Totally agree with buying British. I will pay more for convenience and to support home but as has been said, there is a cut off! 

Quite surprised here that not a single person has once mentioned karcher?


----------



## Coxyboy123

steelghost said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I bought mine from there - it's cheaper than even the best deal I could find on a second hand one in the UK. Even if I have to pay to get it shipped back to Germany for a warranty fix in the first year, I'm still quids in (and the odds of that seem slim).
> 
> The best deal for the home user has to be one of these which gets you a trolley chassis, proper ceramic dirtkiller nozzle, quick release hose and lance fitments, pretty tasty performance and all for about £250. Some doubt over whether it would run from a water butt though, otherwise I've have got one instead of my K7.


Does the website you have linked to here have an English translation button? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Coxyboy123

More pressure washer questions - what should be the minimum flow rate I'm looking for? I notice the karcher K5 is 500ltrs/min but the kranzle is only 450ltrs/min and costs more money. Is this something to get hung up about or not?


----------



## steelghost

Coxyboy123 said:


> Does the website you have linked to here have an English translation button? I can't seem to find it.


Assuming you mean Hytec-Hydraulik? If so, at the very top of the page are two flags, US/UK and a German one.

That said, the link I posted goes to an English site (http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-hd-portable.html vs http://www.hytec-hydraulik.de/hochdruck/kraenzle-hd-hochdruckreiniger.html)


----------



## steelghost

Coxyboy123 said:


> More pressure washer questions - what should be the minimum flow rate I'm looking for? I notice the karcher K5 is 500ltrs/min but the kranzle is only 450ltrs/min and costs more money. Is this something to get hung up about or not?


Pretty sure those are the hourly numbers - 500 litres in a minute would be firehose territory!

My K7 is rated at 7l/min, at 120bar. For effective cleaning you need a combination of flow *and* pressure. For instance, the Karcher K5 is rated at 7.5l/min at 125bar, so pretty comparable with the Kranzle K7. By comparison the K2 is 5.2l/min at 80bar.

It's worth mentioning that the K2 draws 1.4kW, the K5 2.1kW, the K7 1.6kW. ie the Kranzle is appreciably more efficient at converting electricity into squirtiness


----------



## delz0r

I bought a kranzle K10. Id never consider going back to a normal pressure washer now.


----------



## Guitarjon

Loved my nilfisk (the small one c110 I think). Wish I'd gone for another nilfisk but got a vax one. Sent it back under warenty 3 times. Doesn't feel no where near as nice as my smaller nilfisk but it comes with a 10m hose, which is nice.


----------



## steelghost

Guitarjon said:


> Loved my nilfisk (the small one c110 I think). Wish I'd gone for another nilfisk but got a vax one. Sent it back under warenty 3 times. Doesn't feel no where near as nice as my smaller nilfisk but it comes with a 10m hose, which is nice.


Did the C110 die?


----------



## mandickson1

steelghost said:


> Pretty sure those are the hourly numbers - 500 litres in a minute would be firehose territory!
> 
> My K7 is rated at 7l/min, at 120bar. For effective cleaning you need a combination of flow *and* pressure. For instance, the Karcher K5 is rated at 7.5l/min at 125bar, so pretty comparable with the Kranzle K7. By comparison the K2 is 5.2l/min at 80bar.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that the K2 draws 1.4kW, the K5 2.1kW, the K7 1.6kW. ie the Kranzle is appreciably more efficient at converting electricity into squirtiness


Hi i have the k4, and I have used it for the last 2 yrs, apart from the noise it's a very good machine , I use it 2-3 time a week. And I uses it for long hrs. 


steelghost said:


> *(thread diversion)*
> 
> I've given the price differential some considerable thought - trying to work out what's going on.
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to be currency, at least not with the €/£ as it has been for the last few months
> VAT is actually slightly higher in Germany
> Transport costs are similar in both countries
> Attaching a different plug is not going to account for that amount of cost
> There's no other differences between the UK and "continental" models that I'm aware of (happy to be corrected on this point)
> So in the absence of any of the usual suspects, I can think of a few other possible reasons:
> 
> 1. Kranzle GmBH will only sell to the UK importer at a higher price than they sell to German retailers (seems unlikely to be as much as all that though!)
> 2. The margin the UK importer is making before selling on to their dealers
> 3. The UK dealer network selling margin
> 
> or some combination of the above.
> 
> (I should mention that as far as I know, Kranzle do not have a UK subsidiary, as I understand it Kranzle UK is the name of the sole importer who buys direct from the mfr).
> 
> If German retailers buy direct from Kranzle (rather than via a distributor) then there is a middleman who is cut out of the chain over there, which might account for some of the difference - but do Kranzle sell direct all over Europe (ie they are their own distributor)? - this I don't know.
> 
> Now if a DW'er has managed to negotiate a discount from a retailer that is anywhere close to the difference in price between UK and DE pricing, it suggests the margins for the UK seller are a bit high compared to the German retailer. On the other hand if the discount was smaller, it may be that the UK retailer has a higher "buy" price to begin with, possibly due to the overheads mentioned above.
> 
> As a general rule I prefer to support British business where I can, and will spend more than I have to to do this. But there are limits to that, and when the prices are so different and without obvious reason other than what amounts to an inefficient supply chain (since I can import one myself from a German retailer for less than what I'd expect the typical "buy" price for a UK retailer to be) - I'm not prepared to prop that up. I'm not cleaning cars for a living, and I quite understand that if the machine goes wrong, I either have to pay for the repair myself, or send it back to the supplying retailer for them to sort it out.
> 
> Most of what I've written is my own (slightly informed) conjecture with a few points gleaned from the "Ask Kranzle" thread in their subforum. Clearly there's every possibility that other things are going on in the background that influence the matter; in the end you have to weigh up the benefits and risks yourself.
> *
> (end thread diversion)*


----------



## Coxyboy123

http://www.reinigungsberater.de/K_2160.html

The prices of the kranzles on this site are almost half of that of uk websites.

Has anyone ordered from here before? I can't find the English translation button on this site at the moment. (On an iPad using great western wifi so not great internet lol)


----------



## steelghost

I bought an underbody lance from them last year. Service was excellent, no complaints, and the price was very keen (probably not quite so good now as the £ has dropped vs the € a bit)


----------



## Floozy

steelghost said:


> If I had an unlimited budget I'd have bought one of these - 11 litres a minute at 140 bar!. But I didn't, so I bought one of these (K7/122).
> 
> Still kicks the  out of a lot of machines, and I know I can get parts and technical support if it goes wrong, rather than having to junk the whole thing.
> 
> And to answer the OP's question, yes, Kranzle are the business. You can run them dry for five minutes without any risk of damage. You're *meant* to run them dry for 20 seconds when you're finished using them to make sure the pump head doesn't freeze. Even their "family" (ie domestic spec) machines are better, in some respects, spec'd and engineered than mid-range and even "pro" models from some other manufacturers.
> 
> Their motto is "better perfect, than cheap", and they aren't  kidding (of course, they aren't cheap, but in the longer term, probably a better deal than a string of "disposable" PWs.....)
> 
> (No, I'm not on commission, just seriously impressed with my little K7 :thumb


Nilfisk recommend running the 130.3.9 after turning off the water to drain the hose/pump but haven't tried it yet as not cold enough to freeze at present. Did a double-take of that part of the manual...:speechles


----------



## macc70

Looking at the compact 1050P simply because it is compact and still 130bar 
Price seems to vary from £300/£350 Whats the best deal out there


----------



## steelghost

Best I've seen in the UK is £300 eg http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.co.uk/new-family-range.html

Or you can import one from eg http://www.reinigungsberater.de/hochdruckreiniger_kraenzle_k_1050_p,p-8349501.html Depends on the Euro exchange rate whether that's a better deal


----------



## wd40

steelghost said:


> Best I've seen in the UK is £300 eg http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.co.uk/new-family-range.html
> 
> Or you can import one from eg http://www.reinigungsberater.de/hochdruckreiniger_kraenzle_k_1050_p,p-8349501.html Depends on the Euro exchange rate whether that's a better deal


Must admit that in the first link they do look mighty impressive. 
I'm sorely tempted with this now!


----------



## macc70

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/kranzle-k1050p-quality-pressure-washer.html Looking at reviews etc these do seem to be the machines to have
Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## steelghost

wd40 said:


> Must admit that in the first link they do look mighty impressive.
> I'm sorely tempted with this now!


The performance (pressure and flow rate) looks the same as the K7/122, only difference being that the K7 uses 1.6kW, and the K1050P uses 2.2kW, ie the K7 is more efficient at turning electricity into squirtiness 

Basically the 1050 series spins at 2800rpm vs the K7 at 1600rpm. Means the K7 is probably a bit quieter and in the limit, the pump and motor would last longer. But for a domestic range neither of these things matter too much, since the service hours will be so much less.


----------



## wd40

steelghost said:


> The performance (pressure and flow rate) looks the same as the K7/122, only difference being that the K7 uses 1.6kW, and the K1050P uses 2.2kW, ie the K7 is more efficient at turning electricity into squirtiness
> 
> Basically the 1050 series spins at 2800rpm vs the K7 at 1600rpm. Means the K7 is probably a bit quieter and in the limit, the pump and motor would last longer. But for a domestic range neither of these things matter too much, since the service hours will be so much less.


Ah I see I never paid much attention to that bits lol.
I just thought they were good looking bits of kit :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

wd40 said:


> Ah I see I never paid much attention to that bits lol.
> I just thought they were good looking bits of kit :thumb:


Oh, they're that too


----------



## Floozy

worth checking the length of hose & mains cable.


----------



## ICBM

I'm very interested in this thread and am itching to buy a new pressure washer and the Kranzle 1050 or 10/122. As a total non professional though, would I be better going for a lesser machine such as a Nilfisk 150 or even the Lavor 28 that have higher pressure and higher flow rates. If the machine will be running for no more than 4 hrs a week.


----------



## steelghost

What is your priority for a pressure washer? I wanted a machine that would probably never break down, and if it ever did I would be able to get parts and support, even in 5 or 10 years time. I don't think you would necessarily get that with all makes, but you certainly do get it with Kränzle. And in the meantime, I get a machine with really good performance (if not the absolute best you can get for the money) and stellar build quality.

All that said the P150 is also meant to be a cracking machine, but given the choice between one of those and the K1050P, I'd go for the Kränzle every time.

(Dunno about the Lavor though, sorry!)


----------



## Clarkey-88

I know people don't rate them all that much, but I'm very happy with my Karcher K5 Premium . Looks great, feels solid and performs well. Got it for a bargain @ £205. Just hope it lasts lol


----------



## zoid9969

I've been using a Kranzle K1150T for the last eight years. The thing has performed flawlessly since day one - it's built like a tank and never misses a beat. It gets covered in mud and bashed around and it just keeps on going. I'm very much a non-professional, but I thought it was worth paying the extra for something that would hopefully last a while. The only thing I've done, other than wiping it over when it gets dirty is to change the oil after the recommended interval in the manual.

The attachments are pretty good as well - the dirt-buster does a sterling job on the patio and the right-angled head is good for clearing the tricky bits underneath the car (even though it threatens to fling me into the nearest hedge).

Kranzle UK's customer service is top-notch as well. I managed to block the main attachment when trying to unblock a drain in the garden. On emailing them, they told me to send it in for fixing. It was returned to me pretty quickly and they didn't charge me a penny - all they asked for in return was a testimonial for their website, which I was happy to give.


----------



## Coxyboy123

What difference does a dirtkiller lance make and the automatic start stop on the Kranzle? i assume the start stop is just so that its not running all the time? but i dont get the dirtkiler lance??? 

any good links for purchasing is appreciated also. 

Thanks.


----------



## steelghost

Coxyboy123 said:


> What difference does a dirtkiller lance make and the automatic start stop on the Kranzle? i assume the start stop is just so that its not running all the time? but i dont get the dirtkiler lance???
> 
> any good links for purchasing is appreciated also.
> 
> Thanks.


 The Dirtkiller is the equivalent of a Nilfisk Tornado nozzle, ie it focuses all the power of that machine into a point, but then rotates that point in a circle very quickly so as to cover a wider area. It's very aggressive and not something you'd ever use on a car, but just the job for cleaning patios, etc.

The start stop is as you say - My K7 doesnt have it, I just switch it off when I'm not going to be using it for a few minutes.

As for where to buy, there's lots of UK dealers, you could also consider buying one from Germany but the price advantage of doing so is not as great as it was a couple of years back.


----------



## derekmca

I use a nilfisk P150.2. I don't think it's possible to out shine this washer for cars and round the house jobs. I use a snowfoam lance and use the onboard detergent tank to spray wax on car. 10 out of 10 I would give it.


----------



## Coxyboy123

I'm sorry to still keep asking questions but the karcher K7 seems to have a better flow and pressure rate than any of the kranzles or nilfisks. It's also available for only £430. 

As much as I want a keanzle the stats don't seem as good as the karcher and they are a lot more expensive. Any thoughts here on the K7? 

Many thanks.


----------



## steelghost

Don't know much about the Kärcher K7. You don't just buy a Kränzle for performance, you buy one for reliability and extended support. As to whether that's worth it to you, only you can decide.


----------



## markcaughey

Have a look at this, K7 Compact

Its basically a K7 premium without all the unnecessary bells and whistles but with the same internals and performance. Thats what i have and I'm very happy with how it performs and at that price you can't go wrong

Be quick though as i have saw a few people picking these up on the forum and Homebase are the only reseller of this machine in the UK and once they sell out they won't be getting anymore in. Not too sure how they ended up selling them anyway as they were not supposed to be for the UK market so these really are a one time offer !

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/karcher-k7-compact-home-pressure-washer-375625


----------



## Coxyboy123

markcaughey said:


> Have a look at this, K7 Compact
> 
> Its basically a K7 premium without all the unnecessary bells and whistles but with the same internals and performance. Thats what i have and I'm very happy with how it performs and at that price you can't go wrong
> 
> Be quick though as i have saw a few people picking these up on the forum and Homebase are the only reseller of this machine in the UK and once they sell out they won't be getting anymore in. Not too sure how they ended up selling them anyway as they were not supposed to be for the UK market so these really are a one time offer !
> 
> http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/karcher-k7-compact-home-pressure-washer-375625


I've thought long and hard about this...

I want the highest pressure and flow that I can get and for cost vs this statistic, this K7 is the top trump.

Although I have listened to everyone's recommendations on the kranzle, I just can't spend the money. The karcher K2 I'm currently using does the job butnis in general not good enough for me. So because of your post I'm gonna head into Swansea and pick me up a K7 compact from my local home base. Thanks for the info.


----------



## steelghost

Glad you were able to come to a decision. Those K7 compacts do look like pretty tasty machines


----------



## markcaughey

Good choice, you are the third person thats bought one this week from my recommendation, think Homebase should be paying me commission :lol:

My new lance end arrived this morning, angled lance end with 40 degree tip. Originally i was going to get a complete new gun and lance with swivel but could be doing with saving the pennies just now so went for this. Its a huge improvement IMO so much nicer to use with the angled end and wider fan, plus only cost £15 ! Definitely recommend any Karcher users to pick one up :thumb:














































Here is the link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291579414158?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Just remember to specify what size tip you want


----------



## silver_v

Not sure why people buy Karcher? 1 year warranty opposed to Nilfisk 2 yr warranty. Nilfisk are stronger, more reliable, heavier etc etc. If you don't want to spend that kind of money go and get an Aldi or Lidl top of the range one around £80-£90.

I have a Nilfisk E140.3 used it every day to valet. (Equate that to a non professional washing every weekend or every other weekend). Then I have the Aldi Workforce 150 bar Pressure washer as a back up which has a 3 yr warranty, great machine for £80, its not quite the Nilfisk but good substitute and £200 less. Great for your weekend washers.


----------



## markcaughey

My karcher has a 3 year warranty, perimium k7 has 5 year......


----------



## EddyP

My Nilfisk that's less than a year old has just broken, won't restart when you pull the trigger. Full refund from screw fix and think I'll go back to a Karcher. Really disappointed with the Nilfisk, and it wasn't a cheap one either.


----------



## Soapybubbles

I got a brand new karcher k5 Eco for £50 from work last year.

What a cracking machine it is.

Bargain too


----------



## Soapybubbles

markcaughey said:


> My new lance end arrived this morning, angled lance end with 40 degree tip. Originally i was going to get a complete new gun and lance with swivel but could be doing with saving the pennies just now so went for this. Its a huge improvement IMO so much nicer to use with the angled end and wider fan, plus only cost £15 ! Definitely recommend any Karcher users to pick one up :thumb:
> 
> Just remember to specify what size tip you want


That link doesn't give an option for different tips?


----------



## markcaughey

Soapybubbles said:


> That link doesn't give an option for different tips?


Yeah should have said. You just need to leave it as a note to seller at checkout


----------



## pump

MY pressure washer karcher HD5/12 cx

not a cheap option but the best i ever had


----------



## sean ryan

I was looking at this does anyone know if its any good?
http://www.screwfix.com/p/bosch-ghp-5-75x-185bar-professional-high-pressure-washer-2600w-230v/2778k


----------



## Rundie

Had my Karcher HD 6/13C for around ten years now and still going strong, great machine and very sturdy.


----------



## Coxyboy123

So I’ve been living with my K7 for a little while now and just wanted to give an update.

I think I paid £250 for it from Homebase but I am not sure whether you can still get the K7 compact. 

As a pressure washer, the extra flow and pressure is a god send. It really does make cleaning your car that much easier. I do think though my water supply struggles to keep up a little. Whenever I stop and start the washing the pressure washer “jumps”. I do not have good pressure from mains and this did not happen when I loaned it to my brother who’s house has a ridiculous mains pressure water tap. 

All in all this has been a good buy. The garden patio cleaning attachment is also brilliant. 

Build quality isn’t the best but it is very much doing the job. How it will really last long term, I don’t know. 

One thing I have learned, if you have a small pressure washer with a small flow rate and you think it’s awesome, try upgrading and you won’t look back. The patio cleaner add on is a real bonus too. 

I hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## todds

sean ryan said:


> I was looking at this does anyone know if its any good?
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/bosch-ghp-5-75x-185bar-professional-high-pressure-washer-2600w-230v/2778k


Sean i had the old bosch power washers for years that were made in germany but a few years ago they changed to assembly/manufacturing in china and the quality imo has been greatly reduced as 2 of them broke down on me whereas i only had to replace the german made ones when a newer model came out. It looks like the bean counters have taken over the control of this type of product like so many others.
regards
todds
ps if i could afford it i would go with Kranzle buy once buy right


----------

